# New tank ordered!



## Trakkajack (11 Feb 2021)

So with your members help I was directed to Horizon and have just ordered my new tank. I can’t wait .... they have been very very helpful.
In the end I went for the Oase Styline 175 in white with the matching cabinet
I am also getting the Oase Biomaster 250 thermo external filter
Nothing like I was initially going to get (Roma 240) so thank you to everyone that steered me in the right direction.
Any more tips greatly appreciated. I will always listen to others and am very keen to learn.
I will report my progress as I am a total beginner so it might help others in the future.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2021)

Congrats and also for supporting our sponsors


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2021)

Hi
Why not start a journal when you receive your new set-up....its a more involved way of reporting progress, warts and all 
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Feb 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> In the end I went for the Oase Styline 175 in white with the matching cabinet


Very nice


----------



## Courtneybst (11 Feb 2021)

Awesome! I wish these were popular when I was buying my display tank, definitely would have been swayed.

Good luck!


Expert at nothing, dab hand at many.


----------



## Trakkajack (11 Feb 2021)

GHNelson said:


> Hi
> Why not start a journal when you receive your new set-up....its a more involved way of reporting progress, warts and all
> hoggie


Ok yes sounds a good way of tracking progress. Do you have a template on here or do you mean a paper version as I’m not sure what I should be reporting and keeping track of so some pointers would be great thank you.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Feb 2021)

Hiya @Trakkajack just go to the Journals section of the forum and post everything you do with the tank in your own titled post that way it keeps everything neatly in one thread. Plenty of pictures (speaks volumes) your plans, equipment you're using and any thoughts or questions you have. Saves you dotting round various posts to find answers.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Feb 2021)

Also helps for other members to be able to look back through how the tank got to where it is if you run into problems.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Feb 2021)

Trakkajack said:


> Ok yes sounds a good way of tracking progress. Do you have a template on here or do you mean a paper version as I’m not sure what I should be reporting and keeping track of so some pointers would be great thank you.








						Journals
					

Warts and all accounts of the development of member's planted tanks



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Paul Kettless (11 Feb 2021)

well it seems you are well on your way with some good quality equipment and hopefully the beginning of a relationship with a local supplier.

As mentioned a journal would be a good way to track your own progress, and also for folk like us to have a nosey at....


----------



## Trakkajack (11 Feb 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Awesome! I wish these were popular when I was buying my display tank, definitely would have been swayed.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


I’ve not seen one in the flesh as yet but I’ve watched a few aquascaping videos where they have been used (different sizes) and they look very nice!


----------



## Trakkajack (11 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> well it seems you are well on your way with some good quality equipment and hopefully the beginning of a relationship with a local supplier.
> 
> As mentioned a journal would be a good way to track your own progress, and also for folk like us to have a nosey at....


Thank you. Yes I said to Nicole at Horizon she will be sick of me pestering her!


----------



## Trakkajack (11 Feb 2021)

GHNelson said:


> Journals
> 
> 
> Warts and all accounts of the development of member's planted tanks
> ...


That’s brilliant thank you!  Much appreciated


----------



## Trakkajack (11 Feb 2021)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Also helps for other members to be able to look back through how the tank got to where it is if you run into problems.


Oh yes. Good point thanks. Problems;?!  What problems ..... what could possibly go wrong with a total newbie doh


----------



## Siege (11 Feb 2021)

Nice.

I would suggest swapping the filter to the 600 Oase though. The 250 might be a bit underpowered for a 175L tank, especially if you are using co2 in the future.

Have a chat with Horizon.
👍


----------



## Trakkajack (11 Feb 2021)

Siege said:


> Nice.
> 
> I would suggest swapping the filter to the 600 Oase though. The 250 might be a bit underpowered for a 175L tank, especially if you are using co2 in the future.
> 
> ...


Oh right thank you. I’m not using co2 at present as that’s too technical for me just now I feel but yes maybe in the future I might feel confident to add it. I am presuming the higher the number the larger the filter?


----------



## Trakkajack (12 Feb 2021)

Siege said:


> Nice.
> 
> I would suggest swapping the filter to the 600 Oase though. The 250 might be a bit underpowered for a 175L tank, especially if you are using co2 in the future.
> 
> ...


Got in touch with Horizon and yes they said the 600 Oase is the way to go to future proof the tank so thank you


----------

